# Rear Bumper fixings



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Please excuse the post as I have already posted one of a similar nature, I need to repair the center piece and am not sure what needs to come off.

can anyone explain how the rear end corners are secured to the center bumper piece please?

I can see two screws holding the corner to the side skirt and two screws holding the corner to the body, then what?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I expect you will have to do a trial and error jobby until it is free, the secret is to make a note of how you remove it so that it will go back in place correctly.


Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I expect you will have to do a trial and error jobby until it is free, the secret is to make a note of how you remove it so that it will go back in place correctly.


Ron


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi tezza
I have a bessacarr e410, I think it has the same rear skirt as you.
The rear skirt comes off as one piece. There are two screws holding each rear corner to the side skirts, two screws holding each corner to the van.
There are two screws above the number plate.
There are (on mine) 2 screws hidden behind the red reflectors, you can check this by looking behind the rear skirt, there is probably a wooden block fixed to the floor which these screws fix to.
The three sections appear to be joined by plastic welding?
Hope this helps (no guarantees)
Regards Phil


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Brill thanks Phil, just what I needed.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Next question, As the corner pieces are plastic welded to the center section, does anyone know if they can be unattached without breaking them?

It's too expensive to play around with it and bound to end up in bits and pieces.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Tezza said:


> Next question, As the corner pieces are plastic welded to the center section, does anyone know if they can be unattached without breaking them?
> 
> It's too expensive to play around with it and bound to end up in bits and pieces.


Hi 
I had to swap a corner piece 
After removing bumper I cut it off with a air saw 
A jig saw would do same trick, 
Whilst bumper is off check edge of floor which you can now see I resealed mine whilst it was off 
Also discarded the in effective seal that goes between 
Bumper and back panel and once bumper 
Was back on I sikka flexed it cant let water get down the back 
Mark


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
The rear bumper on a Swift is in three pieces, the two corners and the middle section. As already said the corners are held on with two screws you can see, then two screws from underneath. The centre section on mine is held on with 3 screws at the top behind the blanking plugs and two bolts at the bottom.
Beware that the corner pieces are also "glued" at the top with sealant.

Good luck Phil J


----------

